
Claim a Neanderthal Clojure function as your own pet by supporting me on Patreon - dragandj
https://dragan.rocks/articles/18/Patreon-Announcement-Adopt-a-Function
======
dragandj
All mentioned Clojure libraries are free and open source:
[https://github.com/uncomplicate](https://github.com/uncomplicate)

Direct link to Patreon if you do not have time to read the blog post:
[https://Patreon.com/draganrocks](https://Patreon.com/draganrocks)

